# Topless bikini car wash!!!



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Check out (not strictly work safe):

http://www.bubbles-n-babes.com/

Â£25 topless wash
Â£15 bikini wash










Opening this sunday in Hinkcley in Leicestershire!
I knew there was a reason for me not to wash my car this weekend gone! [smiley=dude.gif]

has jac-in-da-box met his match??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's a bit 'nippy' out there for them today  :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I know Dave is no where near as good looking, but those will babes will not treat your baby with the love and care that Dave would.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

the look on my missus face would be priceless... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do you sit in the car while they lean over the windscreen to give it a good clean? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> I know Dave is no where near as good looking, but those will babes will not treat your baby with the love and care that Dave would.


Get Dave to clean your car and take the Misses car for them to do just make sure you leave the misses at home


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Anybody fancy a group buy ?? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: .... or a group something with that many girls and all you guys


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dotti said:


> :lol: .... or a group something with that many girls and all you guys


I bet that'll make 'em feel uncomfortable - loads of us turning up, but only one car needing cleaning.....LOL


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: .... or a group something with that many girls and all you guys
> ...


anyone got a minvan


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I know Dave is no where near as good looking, but those will babes will not treat your baby with the love and care that Dave would.
> ...


Do you not think her having a clean car would be a bit of a tell tale?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


A minivan ?.......hmmm, that's not such a bad idea......they'll have to streeeetch to reach the upper areas......oh boy, there goes my imagination again......LMAO


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

hmmmmm


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

g-boy said:


> hmmmmm


Oh brilliant - NOW yer talking :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I will go on my motorbike :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I think we need a girlie meet on the day that they have the firemen!

:wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> I think we need a girlie meet on the day that they have the firemen!
> 
> :wink:


You could always try this lot instead 

http://videos.dumphead.com/toplesscarwash.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> g-boy said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmm
> ...


I cant see your pic


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > g-boy said:
> ...


It's a great big Hummer Limo with 6 side windows so we can all sit in and ogle


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> I think we need a girlie meet on the day that they have the firemen!
> 
> :wink:


You could always come along and give 'em a hand


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need a girlie meet on the day that they have the firemen!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Maybe that's what it is - a windup.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need a girlie meet on the day that they have the firemen!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need a girlie meet on the day that they have the firemen!
> ...


You REALLY don't want to see me in (or out of!) a bikini!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

phodge said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Or me :lol: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Heyyyyy Phodge.....don't go putting yerself down.....that's what other people are there for. There's no praise like self praise.

Stick us a picture of you on here and we'll all judge it......you can wear whatever you like......or if you are more of a naturist type person then feel free to pose in the nood  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That video is hilarious :lol: . Before I watched it I was going to suggest how about you lads all wash the long limo whilst us forum girlies watch  :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dotti said:


> That video is hilarious :lol: . Before I watched it I was going to suggest how about you lads all wash the long limo whilst us forum girlies watch  :wink:


Hey Dotti, now that's just plain sexist !! (LOL) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You can give it a bit of elbow too  :-*


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok - initially i saw the thread and thought - swine someone has gotten there before I have..... a topless car wash - i had plans to pay some slappers to do this....

Having looked at the link... not only do i think i still have a chance at launching this service myself... i know it cant fail to be better than this so called "babes and bubbles"

Babes... bollocks... what a bunch of munters.... not only would i not let them near my car in a month of sundays.... i think Dave Swissol is actually better looking than any of the girls on that site... what a bunch of smack rats. !

do me a favour !


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> You REALLY don't want to see me in (or out of!) a bikini!!!


Come on phodge, post a pic for us :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Soulctrla said:


> Ok - initially i saw the thread and thought - swine someone has gotten there before I have..... a topless car wash - i had plans to pay some slappers to do this....
> 
> Having looked at the link... not only do i think i still have a chance at launching this service myself... i know it cant fail to be better than this so called "babes and bubbles"
> 
> ...


 :lol: Got to agree with you all the way.


----------

